# Container share US -> SA?



## Stefan_K (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi,

if you plan to relocate and hire a container 
from the US (anywhere) to SA (western cape?) please contact me.

I would like to buy a heavy set of Hifi Speakers in the US and ship them to SA (not available here). I would offer 250$ US, if you could squeeze 100 KG of weight and about 1 cubic meter into your container. 
I can also offer to support you locally in CapeTown before arrival.

There is no rush. I can wait. 
thanks,
stefan


----------

